# Nokia 7650 vs Sony Ericsson P800 or 68i



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 6, 2003)

Ideas pls, I am looking to upgrade but one of my concerns is what software is available under OSX to truely get functionality from these mobiles seems to be a lot of software for PC from Nokia and others but not for OSX so question is
which is the best connectivity mobile for OSX??


----------



## skoggis (Apr 7, 2003)

I would have to say: Go for Sony Ericsson. And that is just my personal opinion. I haven't tried one in action, but I have used Nokia with MacOS X for about 6 months now.

I have Nokia 6310i with a bluetooth connection. It works just fine with addressbook and connecting to internet (GPRS). But it doesn't have SyncML, which you need for iSync. Don't know what is the situation with 7650.

There is a lot of cool software for Ericsson. For example Sony Ericsson Clicker.

Check also www.macmedia.sk for Nokia

I'm thinking about switching to Ericsson...


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 7, 2003)

thanks skoggis the following site also has some interesting phone stuff http://www.esato.com/web/


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2003)

I wish Nokias were more Mac - oriented ...
What kind of reception do you have where you are? At least in US t68i didn't seem a huge success because of its reception ..


----------



## skoggis (Apr 7, 2003)

I've read that reception-thing too from somewhere. 

Is the reception really that bad with t68i? I  haven't had any trouble with reception on my Nokia. Only trouble is that the bluetooth connection is not that stable. Maybe it's the Nokia, maybe it's the Jaguar, I don't know. But I have to restart my addressbook several times before I can get it to connect. 

Addressbook also shows incoming calls, but doesn't show incoming SMS's very often. The buttons on the addressbook dialog (Answer, etc) do not work with my Nokia.

I read somewhere that Nokia is not planning to support MacOS X on any of it's products


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2003)

They _should_ support. And they should support Linux (and *BSD) too.
I like Nokias so I've hade them since '96 untill this year - and I don't like migrating to Ericsson only because they don't want to be compatible with my system.


----------



## Randman (Apr 7, 2003)

I had a T68i and it was not high-end quality despite several neat features. I had to have it serviced several times and the reception was lousy. Frightfully bad, in fact, I finally switched to Nokia and got the 7210. I lost some interaction with my Mac, but I really think it was worth it in terms of super reception and quality. I need a tri-band for US usage as well as for abroad, which limits some models out there.
   I'll probably hold off till some of the new Nokias come out later this year/early '04 to see if bluetooth becomes a standard feature. At least I can 'tooth with my Tungsten/T pda.


----------



## applewhore (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi

i use my t68i in the UK, Dubai and Thailand - the reception has never been an issue...  Don't know what it would be like over in Vietnam?

the only thing i find a bit of a pain is the slow menu (i always used Nokia before I bought this new phone...)

if they made a nokia that worked as well with mac as the t68i, i'd probably move back, but i love the fact that i can use iSync with my address book (i can't tell you the number of times i've had to re-input all my data as a result of losing my mobile on a "night out" (?!)) and Jonas Salling's software (such as the previously mentioned "Ericsson Clicker") is too much fun!

good luck with your decision!


----------



## Randman (Apr 7, 2003)

The reception in Vietnam is about on par with the rest of SE Asia. I had my 68 when there last year. In my time there, I thought reception was slightly better in HCMC than Hanoi. SMSing was really slow everywhere, even to another 68i in Nam, but that could have been delays from having to do an international roaming. The worst was up in Halong Bay, but that might be expected. Networks came and went on my 68i, but my g/f's was always a little more stable and picked things up better. Calls to and from other parts of SEAsia weren't as good as calling the US, oddly enough.
  Some sms sent to Singapore and Vietnam didn't make it. I realize I was unlucky with that phone, but I had better reception in China on a T39.
  I did see a big advertising market for SE phones there, moreso than Nokias. Hopefully, if you do go that route, you'll get one a little bit better than I had.

 

btw, not to make Vietnam's reception sound bad, I had troubles in Austria of about the same caliber with that phone, though it worked as well as it ever did in Munich. The biggest reception problem was in Phoenix and Albuquerque, which led me to switch to Nokia.

I've heard better things about the p800 and the 7650, though not enough to consider getting a new phone... yet.


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kiwi Mike _
> *Ideas pls, I am looking to upgrade but one of my concerns is what software is available under OSX to truely get functionality from these mobiles seems to be a lot of software for PC from Nokia and others but not for OSX so question is
> which is the best connectivity mobile for OSX?? *



Thanks guys for all your suggestions reception in Vietnam and Cambodia is actually good when using local provider but poor on internatioanl roaming, this aside its connectivity that I am looking for into OSX and of course my old Palm 111c and especially Entourage / Address book any P800 users out their ?


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kiwi Mike _
> *Ideas pls, I am looking to upgrade but one of my concerns is what software is available under OSX to truely get functionality from these mobiles seems to be a lot of software for PC from Nokia and others but not for OSX so question is
> which is the best connectivity mobile for OSX?? *



Thanks for all your suggestions, actually reception in Vietnam and Cambodia is pretty good but often drops out on international roaming any P800 users out there ?


----------



## applewhore (Apr 7, 2003)

I haven't got the p800 (as you probably guessed from my earlier reply!) but this is because it doesn't yet appear to be supported by iSync or Jonas Salling's software...

i also found it slightly disappointing in terms of the quality of the photos it took, and the general "feel" of the phone.  i felt it was better to hang on until they developed the "mini camera" technology a bit further...

the t68i works with both of these and therefore allows you to back up either apple address book, iCal or entourage (but I don't think you can do both?!)

check out this web page - it shows what is supported for the t68i at least :

http://homepage.mac.com/jonassalling/Shareware/

as for reception, i spend such a lot of time in uk / dubai / thailand that it made more sense for me to get a local connnection in each country - international roaming was costing too much...


----------



## applewhore (Apr 8, 2003)

a sign of things to come???

from the apple site :

" And for a whizzy trick that?s sure to impress, send an instant iCard with your own image taken by your mobile phone. Use a camera phone such as the Nokia 7650 or the Sony Ericsson P800 to take pictures, download them to your Mac over a Bluetooth connection, create an iCard, then send it using your phone?s GPRS connection. "

http://www.apple.com/bluetooth/ 

looks like it will be happening, even if it's not there yet...

iSync only works with the following phones at the moment :

Sony Ericsson T68i     Ericsson R520     Ericsson T39     Ericsson T68     Ericsson T68c     Ericsson T68m

http://www.apple.com/isync/


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by applewhore _
> *a sign of things to come???
> 
> from the apple site :
> ...




Think you are probably right, Apple will need to work with Nokia and SonyEricsson (unless we see iPhone rumours again) also Cebit shows new S/E 610 model maybe cheaper than P800


----------



## btoneill (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a T68i and I love it. I have no reception problems in the Minneapolis,MN US, infact it's reception is better then my Samsung PCS phone I got rid of. Some of the older T68i firmware did have some reception issues, but I haven't had any.  My service is thru T-Mobile which has a very good GSM coverage here. I think alot of people's issues with the T68's in the US have been due to poor GSM coverage by alot of carriers in alot of US cities.

Brian


----------



## skoggis (Apr 11, 2003)

Check out the 10.2.5!

From Versiontracker:

- Includes Bluetooth support for Nokia 7650 and P800 phones.

Keep up the good work Apple


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skoggis _
> *Check out the 10.2.5!
> 
> From Versiontracker:
> ...



Now all I have to do is decide on Nokia7650 and SE P800 is 10.2.5 stable did you download or order CD from Apple


----------



## Randman (Apr 11, 2003)

If only the 7650 was tri-band...


----------



## skoggis (Apr 13, 2003)

Got me a t68i yesterday (saturday), and it works just perfectly. No more Nokia bs and loss of bluetooth connection. GPRS works perfectly, iSync works perfectly and all those little shareware/freeware progs work perfectly

And that Sony Ericsson Clicker is just too good to be true. I teach in university, and to be able to control Powerpoint from my cell... It's very good piece of software

I'm very happy now


----------



## JohnG (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm going around in circles over this - ditched my T68i due to poor keyboard quality and other problems and now find my Nokia 6310 which I love has now stopped connecting since a 10.2.5 upgrade although I think it's a USB-B/Tooth problem. Wish Nokia and Apple would get their act together.


----------



## applewhore (Apr 17, 2003)

skoggis, you said "GPRS works perfectly", - lucky you!!!  I'm pleased your t68i is working for you!  (I love mine too, except for the "non Nokia" menu, which is slow and, to my mind, not user-friendly!)

Anyway, I've been told (in Thailand) that I need to find an applescript to make it work here - did you have to do the same?

I'd love some help on this - I want to travel around Thailand, but I can't afford to be without e-mail, and many parts of the country won't let me connect via normal telephone lines (amazing, but true, before I get contradicted!)  I need to keep all my mail on my PB for reference...

Any help much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by applewhore _
> *skoggis, you said "GPRS works perfectly", - lucky you!!!  I'm pleased your t68i is working for you!  (I love mine too, except for the "non Nokia" menu, which is slow and, to my mind, not user-friendly!)
> 
> Anyway, I've been told (in Thailand) that I need to find an applescript to make it work here - did you have to do the same?
> ...



When you get to BKK (Thailand check out the Apple dealer in Pantip Centre (3rd floor) its a shopping center with several floors of computers and software 

I have just bought a Nokia 7650 for USD360 less USD100 trade in for the  SE 65 will let you know the outcome......


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnG _
> *I'm going around in circles over this - ditched my T68i due to poor keyboard quality and other problems and now find my Nokia 6310 which I love has now stopped connecting since a 10.2.5 upgrade although I think it's a USB-B/Tooth problem. Wish Nokia and Apple would get their act together. *



Just bought 7650 now need to get 10.2.5 still on 10.2 and buy a USD bluetooth connector , are they generic or do we need a Mac specific one ??


----------



## Randman (Apr 21, 2003)

Most of the bluetooth dongles can be used on either platform, but it is best to check. I went ahead and upgraded and got a Nokia 3650 and I love it. Paired it up effortlessly with my Mac (10.2.5 & Keyspan b'tooth dongle) and my Tungsten T/T pda. It's tri-band, mms, bluetooth (including voice so I got the new Nokia bluetooth headset as well), camera & video recorder and external memory card. And the reception is great. With trade-in, I paid US$226 for it (S$400 or about 9,700 baht).


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 21, 2003)

Randman, just checked the spec's on 3650 think you got a better phone/deal, I had wrongly assumed that lower number meant a lower spec (http://www.esato.com/) will check generic bluetooth adapter for Mac ........


----------



## Randman (Apr 22, 2003)

They're basically the same, just different looks. The 7659 has the slider, while the 3650 has the rotary-dial looking keypad that does take some time getting used to for smsing.
   Thr 3650 has voice bluetooth for headphones. Does the 7650 have voice tags? It's also tri-band with an external memory card. There is software that bumps the 7650 up near the 3650 for the camera and video recorder function.
  Haven't travelled yet cuz of sars, but reception hasn't been a problem.
  Yesterday, I used my pda to record me saying: "Rand, you have an sms" while iTunes was playing a .wav of the thx sound. I them bluetoothed them to the phone as my sms alert. I them did another saying: "nope, no mail" and bluetoothed to the Mac, which I then added as the new sound when Mail checks.


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 22, 2003)

Also the 3650 has WAP vs 2.0, and yes 7650 has voice tags what do you mean about software bumps upto 3650 ?


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Apr 22, 2003)

Also the 3650 has WAP vs 2.0, and yes 7650 has voice tags what do you mean about software bumps upto 3650 ?

PS Vietnam now has SE P800 USD850!!


----------



## Randman (Apr 22, 2003)

US$850?! WTF?! You could purchase a plane ticket, fly to Bangers or KL or Sing and buy one for close to that price. Wow.

  The 3650 has a tweak in its imaging specs, reportedly, that the 7650 doesn't. Kinda like a PowerBook coming with 10.2.3 and one with 10.2.5, but there are upgrades available and a good number of apps available for individualizing. Check out nokia's web site or some of the forums out there. Let me know if you need links and I'll post a few that I've begun looking for. So far, some forums, but nowhere as good as this one (or Brighthand for pdas).


----------



## Kiwi Mike (May 5, 2003)

Hi Randman, any good sites for free Nokia color downloads ??


----------



## Randman (May 5, 2003)

http://www.the7650.com/7650home.htm

http://www.nokia3650.net/forum/

http://my-symbian.com/main/index.php

A lot of the forums are mixed since the 3650/7650 are similar. How do you like your phone? I love the 3650. It has more  functionality than my old t68 (without the qc issues) and is an upgrade from my last phone, the 7250.
  I'm using the bluetooth Nokia headset, the hd-w2, and think it's great. Battery lasts much better than I thought. I'm using a 32mb card and have tons of space. I just added trailers of Matrix:reloaded, Hulk and Charlie Angel's 2 and it's so cool to watch video on the phone. I'm going to try converting some home iMovies soon. Mp3s eat up space, but I like having the option. And I haven't have any sync problems with it and my Mac, and other than needing to use the infra-red modem for sms from my Tungsten T rather than straight infra-red, I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Kiwi Mike (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info still have not got 10.2.5 as yet maybe next week, have the USB bluetooth unit seems ok, how do you get sis files to your phone through iSync 

So far very pls with 7650 thought about trading upto 3650 at another USD100 but ...hmmm 32mb card interesting though


----------



## monktus (May 6, 2003)

I've got a t68 which has worked quite well with bluetooth - I just got a generic USB dongle off eBay and its fine. Sending SMS via address book is cool.

I was having a look at the user reviews for the t68i on cnet and there were a lot of people going mental about the reception but the common factor seemed to be US networks. Are mobile networks getting better in the US? I had heard before that they were taking a while for them all to move to digital and that not all of them use GSM but that other weird standard. Even then, doesn't GSM in the US use a non-standard frequency (1900?).

I've been quite happy with my t68 overall, I've had problems recently but they've been because of network upgrades in my area. I especially like the interface, I haven't used the newer Nokia GUIs (do they use Symbian?) but the Ericsson one was a big improvement over the 7110 I had.


----------



## Kiwi Mike (May 6, 2003)

Seems that the US sytems does have problems and best to always use tri band mobiles t68 has good reports but if you go to http://www.esato.com/web/ you can compare most current phones

All the newer models use Symbian OS with SE P800 using latest version VERY nice if you have the bucks ...


----------



## Randman (May 6, 2003)

I haven't heard many good things from people who had the 800. Most are trading over to a different phone. It's more than most people need in a phone, but less than a pda. I think it's like the nokia communicator: It looks neat at first, but in usage, it's a bit a draw. Maybe the next gen.
  I just added an entire episode of The Simpons to my phone! And the quality if very good for that screen resolution.
   As far as bluetooth, once you've paired it up to your devices, it's just bluetooth file exchange (be sure to upgrade to 10.2.5 tho, it's worth it for bluetooth) and away you go. 

As for the T68i, I had reception problems with mine  in North America, Asia and Europe, though I never used the bluetooth on it.


----------

